# PC piepst 3 mal bevor überhaupt Bild kommt und fährt normal hoch



## nchristoph (12. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Onkel hat sich gestern einen PC gekauft und ich bin gerade beim einrichten.

Wenn ich den PC starte, piepst er 3 mal kurz und schnell bevor ein Bild kommt, danach startet er vollkommen normal.

Bei Google hab ich gefunden, das die GK oder der RAM schuld sein können, hab auch schon beide getauscht und auch die Speicherbänke single betrieben, keine veränderung.

Board is das Sapphire Pure Innovation 760g.

Hat wer ne Idee von euch? Ich bin am ende mit meinem Latein

grüsse


----------



## chmee (13. August 2011)

Das Mainboard wird mit 24+4 , also 2 Pinleisten gespeist. Ist das richtig? Sind beide Stromanschlüsse dran?


mfg chmee


----------



## nchristoph (13. August 2011)

Exakt,

das lustige: mit neuem Hochleistungsram, der Originalverbaute war Billigsdorfer und saulahm, piebst er gleich 5 mal.

Hab ne Mail an den Support geschrieben und die meinten, das der Speichertest eventuell rumbocken kann. Lösungsvorschlag: Lautsprecher abklemmen bis Biosupdate kommt.

Ja, Stromanschlüsse sind beide dran.


----------

